# Take Look to court over my missing frame?



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Look might or might not honor their warranties and in some cases -mine for example -they will lose your damn frame and try to shrug it off. Let me be a warning to anyone buying Look products. What is most alarming is the fact that they are dissing one of the largest independent sporting goods retailers in Northern Cal -as well as myself. Naturally Lombardi Sports dropped their Look bicycle line a while back -the reasons are obvious. Before you buy a Look, ask a retailer who is not selling look frames as to why they do not do business with them. You might get an earful. So, in a sense, this is also fair warning to retailers who are considering stocking Look frames. Do you really want to deal with hassles like this? 

Over two years ago I sent my 595 frame into Lombardi Sports here in San Francisco for a clearcoat warranty. After two solid years of phone calls from the crew at Lombardi Sports, Look says they do not know what happened to my frame. The last time Lombardi and I talked to them was several months ago and still nothing. I have emailed Look a few times myself and have never gotten a response from them. That includes Chas (I assume he left -I hope so for his sake). 

So... They stole my frame. It is not their property and they have it and refuse to honor their warranty and refuse to admit that they have it. This is not some customer they are talking to -this is Lombardi Sports they are talking to. This is obviously not Looks policy to steal customers frames -or lose them -but the fact that they did so and are so dismissive and apathetic about this ridiculous error says volumes about how they view fair business practices -and to re emphasize an obvious point -their LEGAL obligations regarding my personal property. Just because they made the frame and it has their name on it does not mean it is theirs. I bought it, I own it, they lost it and they don't care. 

Being deprived of my frame for two years is somewhat unreasonable but in light of the fact that look gutted their Look USA department it is not surprising. They can abandon a market but they still have legal obligations. I would be leery of buying a product that has no real market representation in the USA. I think they are still running a skeleton crew at Look USA so things like my frame can easily fall through the cracks. If you check the thread history here you can see me and scores of other customers who have been severely burned by Looks refusal to honor their warranty or communicate with customers. Chas was trying to mop up the mess but he obviously left in disgust. Or are you still around? 

Lombardi Sports gets my highest praise though. They have had to deal with this for ages. 

What would you do? I still have no frame and Look is still giving Lombardi the runaround. This is also fair warning to anyone wanting to buy Look products. Do not. 

I have retained a lawyer about some other matter and he happens to be an major cycling enthusiast (ahem Rivendell enthusiast -I am not one to judge . I chatted with him about this situation and he advised me to take legal action. Guess I have to -or wait another two years. 

Sad situation. Read my earlier threads to see how long I have been dealing with this. 

I am going to post on this site at least once a week to update their progress. If I did this from the get go, there would have been at least 104 posts asking about the whereabouts of my frame.

Look Cycles is a stain on the cycling profession in my opinion and should just abandon the US market instead of leaving some half ass crew that cannot run a business.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if the bike shop got some kind of conformation, that Look did get your frame. The first thing that comes to mind is, it could have got lost in shipping. Just guessing of course, but good luck anyhow.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Lombardi did their due diligence and Look has no dispute with Lombardi or my handling of the warranty -they (Look) just keep saying hang on -we'll get back to you. There is an RMA number and Look does not dispute that the frame was returned. Look USA -I am guessing here -just don't know where it is. 

That is why my friend suggested I get a few Nolo press books and take them to small claims court personally. For the first year or so, they simply refused to return Lombardi sports phone calls -that is when they gutted Look USA (and it appears they are still gutted). I have been working with Lombardi for years on this and their actions have been above and beyond exemplary.

I have to admit, I was not stirring the pot because I did not want to piss Look off since they are basically holding all the cards. But I feel a bit emboldened now after reviewing my legal rights so it is game on. I am bringing this mess out in the public so I can let Look know that I expect full restitution for two years of hell. Being deprived of my bike for two years is one thing but to be mocked and/or ignored by Look for two years is another.

All they can do is admit incompetence -hopefully I can get a few Look managers sacked over this debacle.
Last edited by ucancallmejoe : 1 Minute Ago at 07:40 PM.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow.....that's quite a post.

*Please do not take this response negatively.....I'm not writing it with that intent at all, only hoping to help.*

As you may or may not know, I was one of the original team members at Look USA, and worked with them prior to that when I was at Veltec Sports, the (former) US distributor. So I am familiar to some degree with the Brand and Company.

This is indeed a sad situation, as these outlier issues generally are.

With that said, I would advise a few things.

1. Always ship warranty items using a traceable method, which gives you a 'signature required' proof of delivery (UPS, Fed Ex). This will protect you in case an item is indeed lost.

2. Take good clear pictures of the product as well as the problem areas. Again, protect yourself in case of any issues that could develop.

3. When possible, deal with the company directly (see #4).

4. Sometimes Stores get things wrong. I can't tell how many times that I've heard from a consumer that "the bike shop said.......", only to have it be not quite true. Stores don't typically lie to their customers, but if they haven't been as diligent as they could/should have, they may place blame on the company instead of admitting their own shortcoming. 

It's easier to say "______ hasn't returned my phone call" than it is to say "I got busy and haven't called them yet"...or "I owe them for my entire stock of bikes right now and don't want to call them because they'll ask for payment".....

Not saying any of the above is true for your case, but to get the straight story on your issue, always deal directly with them when you can. This way only you and the company are involved, no middleman.

5. When you don't get a timely answer from the bike store, don't hesitate to call the company directly. In regards to Look, I know that you can see here how hard several members of the Look team have worked to instill consumer confidence in the brand in this forum alone. A quick call or message to any of them could have helped this along.

6. Look has nothing to gain by stealing your bike. I would encourage to contact them directly and talk this over with them (I believe you'd want to talk to Chris, but I'm not 100% sure). I truly doubt that this will require lawyers, just a simple call.

7. Sometimes things do fall between the cracks...give them a chance to fix the problem. If I were you, I would have either made this post 2 years ago when you started having an issue or called them directly on it @ that time. No need to let it fester for 2 years before trying to get things corrected.

I do know that Look had some employee turnover (who doesn't in this industry?), but I also know from 1st hand experience that they are a great group of guys who are doing their best to maintain a great product offering and customer service to boot. I have no doubt that if given the opportunity they will do whatever is appropriate in regards to your situation.

To the best of my knowledge, Chas is still there, though he's now working in an higher capacity that doesn't allow him to monitor the boards the same way as before, but they're just a call away.

And (sorry this has been so long!!), if they can't/won't get you set up, I'll definitely welcome you into the Kuota family...



Tino @ Kuota North America


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the response. I am a long time member in the cycling community (I volunteered at Trips for Kids for decades and ran their booth at Sea Otter for years as well) and I hate to do this since I know the vast majority of Look employees are working at Look because bikes are their life. 

But, as a business person, I also know there are upper level managers in any industry who feel empowered to screw over one customer if the situation is messy and isolated. 

I originally bought this bike at Mill Valley Cycle Works and the warranty issue occurred right as they went under. So I took it to Lombardi Sports who was gracious enough to take this under their wing even though they had no monetary interest in this situation (they were going to make fifteen bucks from cutting my post maybe). 

During Look USA's restructering a few years ago, there was no meaningful response from Look. Refer to Chas' earlier threads where he is trying mop up the customer service mess from that time. 

Again, there is a Look RMA number associated with my frame so it is in their "books" but their attitude has been sloppy and disrespectful. I have been a rube for not bringing this mess out earlier and Look has ignored me and Lombardi as a result. 

So now it is time for BBB, Five on your side (a local news show that handles unusual customer complaints like this -yes they returned my call), small claims court and postings like this.

All of the above might motivate Look to respond. But then maybe not. It has been two years.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Having read this thread and one other the OP has going on this issue, I still haven't heard answer to the question of whether the OP has any proof that Look actually received the frame from the bike shop. 

If there is proof they received the frame, then, by all means pursue the Small Claims avenue or retain a lawyer if you're being ignored. Two years of getting the run-around is unacceptable and inexcusable. There should also be some additional compensation for your time and trouble (i.e. an upgrade of some kind, etc.) 

If there isn't proof, then what you're posting here is pretty irresponsible. As others have pointed out, and RMA # doesn't mean they actually received the frame. There are a number of places along the way where the frame could simply have been lost. If so, the responsibility lies with you, the LBS, FedEx (or whomever did the shipping). Look shouldn't be held accountable for replacing a frame it never actually received.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

To add a little to what's been said. If Look got that bike 2 years ago chances of them finding it, a pretty remote. Also, with no proof of the bike being shipped or received, I don't think a lawyer could do anything, other than take your money. I don't know what the 
statues of limitations on something like this would be, but my guess is that you past it. Good luck, I hope something works out for you.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

It would be really helpful if you posted this in all the other forums too. More coverage, more action.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

terry b said:


> It would be really helpful if you posted this in all the other forums too. More coverage, more action.


LOL!!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

ucancallmejoe said:


> Hey, thanks for the response. I am a long time member in the cycling community (I volunteered at Trips for Kids for decades and ran their booth at Sea Otter for years as well) and I hate to do this since I know the vast majority of Look employees are working at Look because bikes are their life.
> 
> But, as a business person, I also know there are upper level managers in any industry who feel empowered to screw over one customer if the situation is messy and isolated.
> 
> ...


Joe,

We will get this figured out now. I'd prefer to take this to a private phone call / email with our warranty department, so if you agree, please PM me your phone number or email address.

I vaguely remember this situation. The former buyer at Lombardi's and I both race at the local velodrome. He was going to hand deliver the frame to our Northern CA rep one night at the races. He forgot to bring it with him and said he would deliver it another time, and/or ship it to us. 

The warranty claim was set up last year, in June 2009. We do not have any documentation showing that your frame was ever received here. I recall your message to me back in January and I passed it along to our warranty department at the time. I should have followed up on it, but thought that it had been resolved. My sincere apologies.

Our record shows that a current Lombardi's employee called in late May of 2010 asking about the frame. Our warranty manager told him that it did not look like the frame had been returned, and asked for proof of delivery. The Lombardi's employee said he would check with the former buyer and call back. That was the last time we heard from him.

I completely understand your position, but I assure you there's no need to spend your money on a lawyer. We'll take care of this. Just let us know how to get a hold of you and we'll do so this afternoon.

chas


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

And there you have it.

Nice work Chas.

Keep it up.............

T


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Hey, Chas. I heard you left. 

The customer service email at LookUSA must go straight to the trash bin since I have never gotten a response via that venue. I would prefer that Lombardi and Look handle it since all I can do is vent. 

From what you posted above it was more FUBAR than I realized. I would love to post a retraction to all of my Look hate. We'll see.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

ucancallmejoe said:


> Hey, Chas. I heard you left.
> 
> The customer service email at LookUSA must go straight to the trash bin since I have never gotten a response via that venue. I would prefer that Lombardi and Look handle it since all I can do is vent.
> 
> From what you posted above it was more FUBAR than I realized. I would love to post a retraction to all of my Look hate. We'll see.


We just got off the phone with Sean at Lombardi. I'm not sure if that's who you were working with, but he was a big help. Apparently their former buyer confirmed he never dropped it off with LOOK, but said he shipped it from Lombardi's shipping dept. They don't have any record that this occurred. 

Regardless of what happened to your frame, we definitely could have been more proactive in tracking this down, and you've done everything right. We've worked out an agreement with Sean to get you a replacement 595 frameset. You ride a medium, correct?

Yesterday was the end of our fiscal year, and we're in the middle of a complete physical inventory...nothing's going in or out for the remainder of this week. With Monday being a holiday, we'll be able to ship the replacement frame on Tuesday.

Sorry for the hassle and mental anguish you've been going through, but I hope you can enjoy the upcoming 3 day weekend knowing that a new bike is on the way soon.

chas


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Customer service couldn't be much better than that.


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new frame. This thread has convinced me to go with LOOK.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Well done Chas.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

And Tino....:thumbsup: 


**


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

You're lot nicer than I would have been. Good job on this one.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

chas said:


> Sorry for the hassle and mental anguish you've been going through, but I hope you can enjoy the upcoming 3 day weekend knowing that a new bike is on the way soon.
> 
> chas



Dang! I'm glad I got a 586. Build should be complete tomorrow. 

I'm surprised more companies don't patrol boards like this. Instead of this thread going down in flames of hate generating a bunch of bad PR, Look probably just gained a couple customers.

Well done Chas!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

terry b said:


> You're lot nicer than I would have been. Good job on this one.



+1....agreed LOOK goes over and above


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Wow, seems to me like pretty outstanding customer service via a forum.

I was in the market for a frame 2 months ago but all 3 stores that carried Look stopped carrying them citing bad customer service...and I live in Portland! One store only carried 566s and didn't really want to order and build up a 585 or 595 for a test ride...maybe I should have just PM'd Chas!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

And I'm guessing the silence we've heard from the OP is just him taking the time to craft his retraction well.

Nice job, Chas. I still have a problem with a bike that tells me what to do "Look"  but your response to this situation has been courteous, quick and professional.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> And I'm guessing the silence we've heard from the OP is just him taking the time to craft his retraction well.
> 
> .


Yea, I'm sure that's what he's working on.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

terry b said:


> Yea, I'm sure that's what he's working on.


Either that or two new threads: One warning everyone about dealing with Lombardi. The other, asking if anyone thinks he should sue them.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Just got back from work. I just read the above post from Chas and I should have PMd you earlier but someone told me you had gone to greener pastures. Many thanks and sorry I had to flail about like this. But Lombardi Sports is probably the most reputable bicycle dealer in the Bay Area -If you are a local you already know that. 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

ucancallmejoe said:


> Just got back from work. Sorry but Look has failed in every respect and Lombardi has worked on this for two years. I will assume Chas is working on it but read the earlier thread. He said the same thing however many months ago.
> 
> No retraction but certainly litigation. Some rogue, just laid off Look employee absconded with my frame by the sound of it so it is either theft or incompetence on the part of Look. Regardless of whether I get my frame back I am suing for damages.
> 
> ...


Did you read Chas' post? Am I missing something? He says "Apparently their former buyer confirmed he never dropped it off with LOOK, but said he shipped it from Lombardi's shipping dept. They don't have any record that this occurred." Shouldn't you be looking for "some rogue" from Lombardi?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Opus51569 said:


> Did you read Chas' post? Am I missing something? He says "Apparently their former buyer confirmed he never dropped it off with LOOK, but said he shipped it from Lombardi's shipping dept. They don't have any record that this occurred." Shouldn't you be looking for "some rogue" from Lombardi?



Reading both threads, one thing sticks out.....Lombardi dropped the ball here..........


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

And the OP keeps changing his most recent post. There's the original I quoted, a second revision that ended with "flail about like this", and now the newest version where he praises Lombardi...????


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Someone f**ked up, and I don't think it was LOOK. Seems that they're getting the blame, though.


As for "But Lombardi Sports is probably the most reputable bicycle dealer in the Bay Area -If you are a local you already know that." ... Yelp.com says differently.

For instance:
  
Aaron G.
San Francisco, CA
(1 star)

_11/6/2009_ 
If you're in the market for a new bicycle, do yourself a favor and shop anywhere but here. Sure, you might save a few bucks, but a simple warranty repair should never feel like it's going to be you vs. the shop, and the confrontational mechanic(s) have me wishing I'd bought my road bike from a shop that deals exclusively in purple fixies and ironically tipped hats.

Credit to Sal, specifically, for his friendly attitude, but seriously, shop elsewhere. I'll be a happy customer if I never have to set foot in Lombardi Sports again.


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

Chas i like your style.

would appreciate it if you could look out for me. recently picked up a 2008 595 ultra from helens. seems like it has a epost issue. tried mounting two saddles and they both point out to left. reached out to Look(chris)/helens. sent pics and chris said it looks like an issue you guys had with some frames around 2008. got a RA number and shipping frame back on friday. there is also a paint/carbon issue with the fork. looks like it has fish eyes.

btw chris has been mad cool and putting me to ease since ive lost my mind knowing i can ride the bike yet. 

thanks


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> Did you read Chas' post? Am I missing something? He says "Apparently their former buyer confirmed he never dropped it off with LOOK, but said he shipped it from Lombardi's shipping dept. They don't have any record that this occurred." Shouldn't you be looking for "some rogue" from Lombardi?


$10 says it's sitting on a shelf at Lombardi behind a box of Discovery Team jerseys.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

terry b said:


> You're lot nicer than I would have been. Good job on this one.


I don't think ucancallmejoe is in the wrong here. He was working on the best information that he had at the time, and that was that LOOK USA did not return calls, emails, etc during this period. The only correspondence he got was from Lombardi and they told him that it was sent. Now the devil is in the details here, i.e. using Lombardi's shipping dept instead of LOOK USA's services but who here is to know that LOOK USA was or wasn't responsive to requests by the bike shop to pick up a warrantied frame at that time, apparently when they were going through a re-organization. 

But as others have posted, LOOK looks like it's getting the lion's share of the blame when it is most likely spread around. But when companies blow you off by not maintaining good communications, they are in the wrong. In the end, LOOK has done right by the customer again (on the contrary to what the OP said about LOOK's crappy customer service, I have read nothing but GREAT things about Chas and LOOK!) 

BTW, terry, I wasn't picking on you specifically with this response but I got the sense that you weren't in agreement with the OP's method of exposing his situation. I tend to give more leeway as 2 years is an extremely long time to wait for a warranty- regardless of who is at fault. I can empathize on waiting for a frame and getting told lie after lie. See my sig? Ride ON!! - good bikes by good bike makers!!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

My thoughts regarding LOOK's lack of communication are thus:
How many times do you reply to the crazy person who keeps asking about their frame - a frame that has never arrived at your factory? How many times do you say "We don't have it. We'll look into it."?

What has happened is that Dude from Lombardi had it in his car to give to LOOK and either forgot about it and quit his job, had it stolen from the back of his car, or just decided to keep it. Either way someone is probably riding the OP's LOOK, and it ain't the OP. In none of those scenarios is LOOK at fault.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

The only thing I can see that LOOK could have done different and perhaps better would have been to have told the OP categorically that they did not receive the frame from Lombardi. Given the propensity the OP has demonstrated for jumping to conclusions (i.e. the "rogue" at LOOK) I'm not entirely sure even such a direct response would have helped. He seems bent on blaming LOOK and championing Lombardi regardless.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> The only thing I can see that LOOK could have done different and perhaps better would have been to have told the OP categorically that they did not receive the frame from Lombardi. Given the propensity the OP has demonstrated for jumping to conclusions (i.e. the "rogue" at LOOK) I'm not entirely sure even such a direct response would have helped. He seems bent on blaming LOOK and championing Lombardi regardless.


Have you read through the reviews of Lombardi on Yelp? Sounds like a Dick's Sporting Goods for Yuppies. Many, many comments about their poor service, incompetence, and such. Yet the OP is claiming that the seas open before them and a choir of angels sing when they open in the morning...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm sorry, but posting things like this "Look Cycles is a stain on the cycling profession in my opinion and should just abandon the US market instead of leaving some half ass crew that cannot run a business" when you don't seem to have your facts straight is inexcusable.

Go take a look at the thread in General, the guy was asked dozens of times if there was any proof that the frame was ever shipped. There was none, and now it looks like it was a problem with Lombardi whom he was defending up and down. It's not clear to me that he ever made a phone call - seems like lots of email and yes, companies should answer their email. But Chas is in the forum constantly and his signature line gives contact information. Why not avail yourself of that option rather than sling insults? Topping that off is what Look says about the warranty claim - filed June 2009. Two years of suffering?

I don't think it's right to solve problems this way, at least not while I don't have my ducks in a row.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, I think this could have been solved long ago had he given the gang at Look at call directly instead of going through the store.

I'm certain that Lombardi's had no ill intentions, but sometimes things don't go as planned. This sounds like one of those cases...and unfortunately, Look was made out to be the bad guys here, and it could have all been taken care of with a little communication.

Which is why I said in my earliest post on this: Deal with the company directly if at all possible.

Otherwise you're left up to the mercy of the store...


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

So... now that we have the bike being shipped to you on Tuesday, and you (OP) and LOOK are on good terms. What is the course of action for this LBS - Lombardi's? Someone there is to blame for you not having a bike for 2 years...


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

To The OP... I think you need to put your tail between your legs and post up your retraction soon brother....

Kudos to LOOK-USA and Chas for swiftly putting out the fire.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

chas said:


> We just got off the phone with Sean at Lombardi. I'm not sure if that's who you were working with, but he was a big help. Apparently their former buyer confirmed he never dropped it off with LOOK, but said he shipped it from Lombardi's shipping dept. They don't have any record that this occurred.
> 
> Regardless of what happened to your frame, we definitely could have been more proactive in tracking this down, and you've done everything right. We've worked out an agreement with Sean to get you a replacement 595 frameset. You ride a medium, correct?
> 
> ...


I never got my Lamborghini Murcielago convertable! Will you do something about this for me Chas?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

T-shirt said:


> I never got my Lamborghini Murcielago convertable! Will you do something about this for me Chas?


Not unless you threaten to sue!!!


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

Personally I think the OP should sue LOOK.

Report back here on how you make out.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

louise said:


> Personally I think the OP should sue LOOK.
> 
> Report back here on how you make out.


I think you should read the entire thread.


----------



## mortimer (Jun 23, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> Did you read Chas' post? Am I missing something? He says "Apparently their former buyer confirmed he never dropped it off with LOOK, but said he shipped it from Lombardi's shipping dept. They don't have any record that this occurred." Shouldn't you be looking for "some rogue" from Lombardi?


I'm excited to see joe's response to this... However reputable Lombardi may be, and regardless of their intentions, the information in this thread shows they never sent the frame to Look.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

My guess is Joe/Chris is going wait until he receives the frame. Then, he may pen a half-hearted apology for "flailing about" in which he will take no portion of the responsibility himself and still try to blame LOOK for not answering his e-mail. 

As for his love affair with Lombardi, I still can't figure that out given what we've heard here and in his thread on the General forum. I don't dispute the guy deserves to get his frame, but IMHO, the truly fair resolution would be if Lombardi reimbursed LOOK for the cost of it.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Funny how one can bang mightily against the face of a cliff for two years and have it still remain a cliff, and, yet, after a single polite knock at the door, it opens.

I am glad it is working out for the OP.


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

terry b said:


> I think you should read the entire thread.



I've read both of them.

I think the OP should sue.

Then report back.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

louise said:


> I've read both of them.
> 
> I think the OP should sue.
> 
> Then report back.


If I'm missing the sarcasm, I apologize.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

terry b said:


> If I'm missing the sarcasm, I apologize.



I think he should sue too...it will be entertaining when Lombardi is held responsible


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I think he should sue too...it will be entertaining when Lombardi is held responsible


I think he should sue Laurent Jalabert.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

terry b said:


> I think he should sue Laurent Jalabert.



Bernard Tapie...he started the whole thing back in the La Vie Claire era...Although I think Tapie is still in prison for extortion


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Bernard Tapie...he started the whole thing back in the La Vie Claire era...Although I think Tapie is still in prison for extortion


In which case he's an easy target.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

OP...I will look around the Nevers factory in France when I go there later this year for your frame in case it is laying around (tounge firmly planted in cheek). Some great Look USA employee pointed me in the direction of the right person to take a tour there (thanks Chas). I seriously doubt there are many companies who have the customer service Look USA does here. Chas is spot on with advice and help to anyone who has a question, and gets things done. He has helped me numerous times with small stuff, and I turly hope that people send feedback to Look USA for the help he gives us.

And TerryB...I sure hope you haven't changed the combo to the bike vault. I will be back in town in August and could use a few new rides! LOL.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

Even if there was a lawsuit, wouldn't the OP sue Lombardi's? He gave the bike to them and I would assume they are responsible for it from that point forward. If Lombardi's gave it to LOOK and LOOK lost the frame, Lombardi's would have to sue LOOK. His contract is really with the LBS and the LBS goes to LOOK on his behalf.


----------

